# Onkyo NR609 speaker recommendations



## mksg (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm considering B&W MT50 5.1 speakers.
Should I replace the ASW10 subwoofer with Polk Audio PSW125?

Are there any equivalent speakers that I should consider? I didn't pretty much like KEF KHC3005SE. It's stereo performance was sub-par.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, Welcome aboard the Shack!

A little more info will be needed in order to help you. Where are you located, what is your budget and how big is your room?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## mksg (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm in Singapore.
My budget is USD 1800-2000 for speakers + sub-woofer.
My living room is rectangular 20ft X 15ft (width > length)



tonyvdb said:


> Hi, Welcome aboard the Shack!
> 
> A little more info will be needed in order to help you. Where are you located, what is your budget and how big is your room?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given your in Singapore can you get Klipsch? you will need efficient speakers in a room that size and the Klipsch design is perfect for that use.


----------



## mksg (Apr 18, 2012)

Klipsch Quintet IV series?
They do have it here, but don't have a display set that I could audition


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats my recommendation, Their "Reference" series is also very good.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would still aim for bigger speakers - however if you go small and like music,
Check and see if Focal is in your area.
Focal Sib
http://www.focal.com/en/home-audio-loudspeakers/hifi-speakers/design-compact-speakers/sib.php

For a sub replacement, I would aim higher than Polk.


----------



## mksg (Apr 18, 2012)

Bought this

Onkyo NR609
Klipsch Quintet IV
Polk Audio DSW660i

Polk Audio was the most expensive component and it's worth the price.
The audio is rich in Bass, without the ugly boominess.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Klipsch Quintet IV is an underperforming system, particularly for a room that size. You should have been steered away from the Quintet and toward the Reference line.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I too am somewhat concerned about the Room Size in regards to using quite small Speakers. I would imagine the prices are much higher in Singapore than in the US. Same goes for choices in respect to brands. Regardless, I hope it works out well for you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

ps- if you can, plug in an ethernet cable to the back of the 609 and use the NET input. You will be pleased.
Even better, if you have an ipod/ipad, install the Onkyo app and you will REALLY enjoy using this app as a remote. The 609 is a nice unit, I have one myself.


----------

